# First test/EQ cycle for old geezer



## redflash (Jan 29, 2006)

At the ripe old age of 46, I'll be dipping my first tentative toe into the exciting world of test soon, but at modest dosages so I can see what the sides are like.  My first 300-400mg/week EQ only cycle gained me few pounds but I got a few spots on my face and held a few pounds of water even on that dosage; very happy otherwise.

First test and EQ cycle I will up the EQ to 500mg/week and add 250mg/week test E (I think Foremanrules suggested 600 EQ plus 300 test so I'm nearly there).  As i'm the secret juicer, I'll add 1/2 tab Arimidex to eliminate the bloat.  Low dose HCG will keep my balls from shutting down, and I have Nolva on hand for PCT but should need less due to the Arimidex.

I'm doing a 6 to 8-weeker (eight if the sides are ok, no longer).  Because of the long esters, it will be a slow start but I gain at the back end when the gear hangs around for longer.

Something like this then:

Weeks 1-2: EQ 500mg, Test E 250mg
Weeks 3-6: EQ 500mg, Test E 250mg, Arimidex 1/2 tab/day, HCG 300mg every 3-4 days
Weeks 7-8: as weeks 3-6 if all ok
Weeks 9-10: Arimidex only, due to long esters of both EQ and test
Weeks 11-12: Nolva as necessary.

I'd particularly appreciate advice on PCT, particularly from Foremanrules, TOM, Pirate, etc following use of Arimidex use on cycle, when there shouldn't be any estrogen floating around to shut me down.  Any experiences? Recommendations?

Thanks in advance,

Flash


----------



## ZECH (Jan 29, 2006)

If it was me, I think I would run more test than EQ..........
500 Test E/wk
250-300 EQ/wk.
Always make Test the base of your cycles. Not the other way around.


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2006)

I would do this if you are really worried about sides..

1-8 400mg Test ( 200mg 2x a week)
1-7 EQ 400mg


----------



## pengers84 (Jan 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would do this if you are really worried about sides..
> 
> 1-8 400mg Test ( 200mg 2x a week)
> 1-7 EQ 400mg



How big a difference do you think there would be between useing 250mg a week compared with 400-500mg a week both in relation to gains and sides?


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> How big a difference do you think there would be between useing 250mg a week compared with 400-500mg a week both in relation to gains and sides?


I would use 400mg Test at the lowest, if you go to low you might as well just stay natural.


----------



## pengers84 (Jan 29, 2006)

so sides would generally be fairly low at 400mg a week?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 29, 2006)

I recommend you run the HCG until pct begins (about ten days after your last shot at those doses) and run pct for 4-5 weeks (not 2). I agree that You would be better off running the test at 400 mg, especially for such a short cycle. An oral, like Tbol, would get your cycle started nicely, It doesn't bloat you, so you won't look like you are on gear.


----------



## redflash (Jan 30, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I recommend you run the HCG until pct begins (about ten days after your last shot at those doses) and run pct for 4-5 weeks (not 2). I agree that You would be better off running the test at 400 mg, especially for such a short cycle. An oral, like Tbol, would get your cycle started nicely, It doesn't bloat you, so you won't look like you are on gear.



Thanks all.  This better?

Weeks 1-2: possible Tbol (dose to be confirmed)
Weeks 1-8: Test E 400mg, EQ 400mg
Weeks 3-8: Arimidex 1/2 tab/day, HCG 300mg every 3-4 days
Weeks 9-10: Arimidex 1/2 tab/day, HCG 300mg every 3-4 days
Weeks 11-14: Four weeks PCT: Nolva 40/40/20/20

*Pirate*: Would you switch from Arimidex to Nolva for PCT or stick with the Arimidex?  In theory my body would start to aromatise some test which the Nolva would block at the receptor, whereas if I stick with the Arimidex there's no estrogen to circulate or block.  Grateful for advice, as I know theory doesn't always work in practice.

*Foreman*: why would dropping the EQ one week ahead of the Test help with sides?

Thanks again,

Flash


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2006)

redflash said:
			
		

> Thanks all. This better?
> 
> Weeks 1-2: possible Tbol (dose to be confirmed) *week 1-3 or 1-4*
> Weeks 1-8: Test E 400mg, EQ 400mg *Good*
> ...


I just drop it because it has a longer half life than Test....just to be safe and not fu-k up my libido


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 30, 2006)

redflash said:
			
		

> Thanks all. This better?
> 
> Weeks 1-2: possible Tbol (dose to be confirmed)
> Weeks 1-8: Test E 400mg, EQ 400mg
> ...


Just run them both for 8 weeks. Also run the arimidex til the end of the cycle and then use nolva for PCT. Also use the HCG as you stated. To kick start you could use Test Prop which is cheaper then the S.D.

Tough


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 1, 2006)

If using tamoxifen citrate, I'd do 60/60/30/30. 30.4 mg of tamoxifen citrate is equivalent to one 20 mg nolvadex tab. About 1/3 of the tamoxifen citrate is the inactive ingredient (citrate). Everything else looks solid, IMO. A good Tbol dose for you would be 20 mg twice daily.


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 1, 2006)

Redflash, are you going to use finasteride or anything to minimise hairloss ?


----------



## redflash (Feb 6, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Redflash, are you going to use finasteride or anything to minimise hairloss ?



No, most of mine's gone!  It takes a while to get used to people calling you bald when as far as you're concerned you're just thinning/fluffy, but once you've got used to doing the head on No.4 trimmer, it's ok.  I like to think of it as "easily maintained"....

But still might use Saw Palmetto as natural approach to same thing.  Both block conversion of test to more powerful DHT so better for prostrate and hair but lower gains I guess (don't know how much lower, but I figure Saw Palmetto will be milder).

Hope this helps you.

Flash


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 6, 2006)

cheers, il have to check out saw palmetto!


----------



## Getbig82 (Feb 7, 2006)

What are you using for HCG?


----------

